# Club Sunterra Vacations (CSV) Annual Meeting



## dwmantz (Sep 26, 2007)

The Annual Meeting of the Club Sunterra Vacations Members Association is to be held Oct 25th at the Suncoast Hotel in Las Vegas.

One very exciting thing is that our own Charles S D Witten (Spence) is in the running for a seat on the Board of the Members Association.

I know Spence is also attending the meeting, so we can also assign our votes to him as proxy.

He has my vote for the board and can vote my shares as well.  I know of no one more qualified to represent all our interests at CSV than Spence!!!

Rev D W Mantz


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 26, 2007)

*I'm voting for Charles Witten*

I think that this is not a Club Sunterra Annual Meeting, there's no such thing.

I just got my Notice of Annual Meeting for Club Sunterra Vacations (CSV) Members Association, Inc.  I'll plan on appointing Charles Witten as my proxy.  In addition you can vote online the election starts at September 27 2007 at 9:00 PDT.  Go to  https:/vote.election-america.com/csv    enter your member number from the announcement (probably a different number than you're used to) then enter election validation number and click on LOGIN, follow the voting instructions.

I'd vote for only Charles Witten (and another non-employee candidate as you can have two votes).  Do not vote for Toste or Windsor.  My bet is that they'll win as Diamond has 30,000 unsold unit weeks the majority of which are probably all in the Florida/CSV-1Trust.  This means that those two employees will get all those votes.  We'll see.

If the Trust meeting is like any other Sunterra HOA meeting I've been to, not much goes on.  Here is last year's which started 10 minutes late and lasted only 45 minutes:



> An Annual Meeting for the Club Sunterra Vacations Members Association, Inc. was held in person at the Santa Fe Hotel & Casino on October 24, 2006. Present from the Board of Directors were Director Boland, Director Bauman, Director Doetzer and Director Brown. Board of Directors Absent were Director Toste. Present from Sunterra Resort Management Inc., were Jason Sabo, Linda Riddle, Nusrat Andersen and Monica Sedeno.
> Director Boland called the meeting to order at 10:10 a.m. PST. Quorum was met. Director Boland then turned the meeting over to Ms. Riddle to facilitate.
> *SECRETARY’S REPORT:*
> *Approval of Minutes*
> ...


----------

